# Has anyone had fleas in their sandbox?



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

I think we may have fleas in our sandbox. We've seen several red bumps, look like bites, on my daughter after playing in the sandbox. A flea was found on one of the dogs after he lay in the sandbox while my kids were playing. (In ten years my dogs have never had a flea!) The sand box was covered until recently. I've heard cats can be a problem but we've never seen a cat, cat prints, or cat feces in the box. Anyway we were planning on removing all the sand and refilling the box but were hoping there was a non-toxic, natural way to get rid of fleas - assuming we even have them. The box is approx. 6ft x 6 ft and 1.5ft deep - made of cedar. Thanks.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

I've never seen fleas, but ants love sand.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Try checking out the Mindful Home Management forum if you don't get any answers here.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

Instead of removing/replacing the sand you could try treating the sandbox with a bake in the sun and black plastic, like you would to kill weeds in a garden.

Just an idea, I've never had a problem with bugs in the sand box.


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm going to try saturating the sand with salt water. I rec'd my Feingold e-newsletter today and it mentioned the following:

SUMMERTIME BUGS - SAFER PEST CONTROL
=====================================
Environmental specialist Russell Olinsky informs us that Stephen
Tvedten's 1,900 page IPM (Integrated Pest Management) Encyclopedia on
safe and far more effective alternatives to synthetic pesticide
poisons is now complete. Called "The Best Control II," all or any
of the 41 chapters can be downloaded free from the website
<http://www.stephentvedten.com/>http://www.stephentvedten.com/

In an effort to reduce the pollution of the planet and all of its
occupants, he is giving this copyrighted work to the world for free -
with only one stipulation - that as you use these safer controls, you
note where you found them.

I've only read one chapter - on fleas. I think it may be a useful reference.


----------

